# Bike Rack



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a 21RS, and installed a 2 bike rack mounted on the back bumper. I have made two trips with it about 100 miles each way. The his and hers bikes that I carry are heavier than average. Then I read on this site (I think) under a FAQ posting that these bumpers will not support any kind of bike rack. So far, the bumper seems to remain strong.

Has anyone installed a bike rack on this square bumber?

-- Jerry


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I am planning to do this mod, myself, but haven't found the mount I am looking for. I may have to relocate the spare to do what I want. I wouldn't think that two adult bikes weight more than that spare.

After looking closely at the bumper and the mounting, I can't see why it wouldn't work. It appears plenty sturdy. Depending upon how far aft one mounts the bike. The further aft, the more weight on the bumper mounts. I suppose, theoretically, that you put enough weight above and behind the bumper, and you will experience some twisting ot torque-ing of the bumper, putting a certain amount of stress on the mounts. Bounce it around enough and it could conceivably separate mid-trip. That would be a bad thing. I can see why the manufacturer does not recommend it, liability speaking.

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I would not recommend directly attaching a bike rack on the bumper. Several people have bent their bumper by doing this. Search bike racks on this forum. Keystone does not recommend attaching a bike rack to the bumper.

My suggestion is to weld on a receiver directly to the frame of the TT. The receiver should be the same size as your TV. This way while travelling to your campground the bike rack slides into the TT, once you reach your site the bike rack can slide into the TV for local trips.

Getting weldied to your frame. Any dealer or weld shop can do it for about $100-$200.

Thor


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I agree with Thor. I initially tried the bike rack attached to the bumper, and only to hold two youth sized bikes. After a few thousand miles on the trailer, I noticed that the bumper was starting to separate from the frame. I too, initially thought that the bumper would be strong enough to hold the smaller bikes. I even stood on the bike rack when I first installed it (and I weigh a good bit more than the bikes!).

I have since replaced it with a frame mounted receiver hitch. It takes a little bit of custom welding, but nothing out of the ordinary. And, as Thor said, once we are parked at a camp site, we can load the bike rack onto the truck's receiver and go to a remote bike trail. (I even move the bike rack from the trailer to the truck with the bikes still attached. Way cool!)

Do it right, now, and you won't have worries later!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I also had one on my 28BHS and almost tore the bumper off. Then i noticed on my friends 23RS there was extra supports from the frame under the bumper instead of the bumper just being welded to the frame. So I installed the same type supports the 23RS had and now there is no problems.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Direct from the Keystone website.

Q - Can I install a bike rack or hitch to the rear bumper or frame of my Keystone product? 
A - The bumpers/frames of Keystone products were not designed to accommodate this type of accessory installation.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess that answers the question about bumper mounting.

Based on that, I'm taking that decal off! No sense taking chances.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Based on that, I'm taking that decal off!Â No sense taking chances.
> [snapback]19802[/snapback]​


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Speaking from experience (with my old TT) I attached a bike rack with two adult bikes to the rear bumper (similar to the Outback) and tore it right off dragging the bikes for a short while.

Had to have bumper repaired and new tires and seats on the bikes. It was an expensive lesson.

Wayne


----------



## RVFIXER (Dec 3, 2004)

i know from experience keystone will pay for that repair under warranty. we have welded a few stronger bumpers on trailers before. if you notice, when they tear off, the frame is fine, and the welds are fine. it's the metal bumper itself that tears. we've used bumpers that were twice as thick with extra support under the bumper and in the corners of the frame/bumper connection. the only problem with the thicker bumper is the sewer hose ends will not fit in the hole that easily.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Ooohhh,

So that's why I have so much trouble getting those stinking caps on. I thought it was just me. Good to know I've got a thicker bumper though.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I posted the diagram (In Gallary) that was used to reinforce my bumper and add a 2"receiver


----------



## alvinsanti (Oct 19, 2004)

Jevi said:


> I agree with Thor. I initially tried the bike rack attached to the bumper, and only to hold two youth sized bikes. After a few thousand miles on the trailer, I noticed that the bumper was starting to separate from the frame. I too, initially thought that the bumper would be strong enough to hold the smaller bikes. I even stood on the bike rack when I first installed it (and I weigh a good bit more than the bikes!).
> 
> I have since replaced it with a frame mounted receiver hitch. It takes a little bit of custom welding, but nothing out of the ordinary. And, as Thor said, once we are parked at a camp site, we can load the bike rack onto the truck's receiver and go to a remote bike trail. (I even move the bike rack from the trailer to the truck with the bikes still attached. Way cool!)
> 
> ...


Can you email me a pic???? - I have a 28RSS and have 4 bikes - need all the help I can get. I used to use an extender in the trucks reciever, but that extended the trailer mount by 18"! After seeing that one inch on the factory ball mount changed the 1200 tounge weight to 1000# - I got really scared.

Thanks for anything you may have. Please email to [email protected]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

alvinsanti

I have not done the mod myself, however; it is the 1st one to be done once the TT is out of winter storage.

The Plan:

Take TT to a local welding shop. (It is the same one dealers use. Save $$ by bringing it to him)

Have welder install & fab a 2" receiver on the back of the Outback. The receiver will be welded directly to the frame. This welder takes the supports several feet into the frame. My neighbour had this done to his TT last year and it looks great. He has the same setup and the bike rack just is behind the bumper. There are no extentions used.

I already have a 5 bike thule bike rack (Thanks Santa) that will slide right into the receiver. I will post pics in the spring. The bike rack fits my TV and will fit my TT.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This is the only mod I will be doing this winter (receiver hitch install). There is a trailer facility only 3 miles from us. I will post pictures when complete.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Can you guys install that TT receiver hitch and still retain the spare tire location? Will the bikes be OK or will they be hitting the spare too much


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

CJ,

I anticipate having to move the spare tire. Depends on the bike rack, too. The one we have has pretty good clearance away from the back of the truck, so we'll have to see. If I don't need to move it, I wont, but with bike pedals widening the bike width, I think the tire mount will need to be moved left.

Randy


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

I moved the spare over about 12". no problems with the bikes and the spare.


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor said:


> alvinsanti
> 
> I have not done the mod myself, however; it is the 1st one to be done once the TT is out of winter storage.
> 
> ...


Thor, is it spring yet?

We have a 5 bike rack as well (had for a while). My first order of business is figureing out how to get a receiver mounted on the 26RS (Frame). Did you buy a pre-made receiver? Or did you fabricate one? Did you need a bar between the frame and then the receiver (2" stock) mounted to it? I am not very "steel/weld" savvy, pictures would be a huge plus.

Thanks in advance,

-=Glen=-


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Glen

Spring officially hit Sun at 7:34am







Unfortunately there is white stuff still on the ground.

The local welder who fabs & installs the receiving hitch does nice work. He actually does this mod for the local RV dealers. The dealer than mark it up another $100. My neighbour had this doen to his Terry TT last fall and I took a quick look.

This welder fabs everythnig up himself and paints the steel to match. He even puts a re-inforcement around the 2" tube to ensures that it does not split. The hitch is reinforced with a x-members as well as the frame. The bike rack will actually sit in fron of the spare tire. (He will place it where ever you wish and as far out as you wish). My neighbour's bike rack fits like a glove and pivots down to allow access to the spare if you need it. He also made it strong enought that you can slide in one of those small platforms for extra storage.

Once I get my TT out it will be heading to the welding shop. I will post detail pics of all the joints and locations. If you want to measure the steel I will do that. I think if you have a welder, this mod can be easily done.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I just installed our hitch on the of TT this weekend
Had a move the spare tire over about a foot
It work great on the old TT so it should be fine on new TT.
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would appreciate seeimg the pictures Thor. I am planning on doing it. I had a simalar on my hybrid and used the fold down bike rack so if we were staying one night all I did was puull the pin on the bike rack and it laid the bike tires on the ground with enough clearance for the bed.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We are currently add support to our bumper by skinning the bumper with angle iron and welding the new bumber back to the I beams.

We have a swing away bike rack, that swings to use the slide with the bikes still on the rack

Brian


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

I will post pics as soon as the white stuff has melted. Hopefull it will be another week or so. Forecast is calling for above 0 temps all week.









Thor


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

You are definately going to want to install casters to the frame to avoid dragging any hitch-bike rack combo. Whether the hitch is welded to the frame or you get away with a bumper mount, the assembly will hang pretty low. I've already dragged the bumper, dog-earing the aluminum corners and scuffing the bottom of the spare tier cover. I'm probably going to just hang my bikes from the ladder for now. I have been considering mounting a reciever hitch for pulling a small utility trailer in tandem, but that will probably come after I get an ATV, boat or other toy. Still, I wouldn't do that without casters either.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

I finished mine a couple weeks ago. I just posted pictures in the gallery. Basically it is four pieces of angle iron:

One went behind the bumper on top of the stock bumper supports. 
One went between the two frame rails under the leveling jacks. 
One on each side of the frame to reinforce the stock bumper and rear slide supports. I probably did not need these last two, but better safe then sorry, right?? . Plus it gave a place to attach some casters.

I left the 2â€ receiver a little long; it sticks out about 2â€ past the bumper in order to keep the bikes away from the spare tire.

The bike rack pivots down so the side can be opened with the rack in place.

We are taking off for spring break today







so I will have a chance to see how it works, will keep you posted.

Darren


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor, definately want to see pictures. I am having a hard time picturing this, most likely because we just bought our 26RS and it is still at the dealers. Hopefully we will be able to find someone local to do the welding.

I have a bike rack that pivots out as well. It will work great because we can store the bikes on the back of the TT for travel and then move the rack (with the bikes off, of course) to the TV when we get there to transport them around.

Thanks Thor and others out here.

-=Glen=-


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am interested in the sway issue too. Can you feel the bikes back there in any way? I want to do this mod also. My bike rack seems to sway a little all by itself.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have put 5 bikes on my rack and had it behind my truck. I have never even noticed they were there. The only way I can tell... is when I look at my rearview mirror and I can see the handle bars.

My bike rack is made by Thule

Thor


----------



## bernge (Jul 27, 2004)

Just wanted to say Hi and to add my two cents worth. I have had a bike rack welded to the back of my 25RS, and I carry 4 bikes on it. I made several long trips last year with no problems at all. I do use an extra tie strap across the back that attaches to the slide out locks to take the bounce out of the bikes. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well

I found my welder and the TT is going this Sat to get the Bike Rack Mod. It looks like 3 other TT will be going as well.

Thanks for pics it really helped deciding who was going to do the work.

I will post pic once the old Outback is home again.

thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I picked up my TT from a local b/shop welder. He did a fantastic job. He stuck a bar in the receiver and had 3 people jump up & down while I was checking for any flexing. Very Happy with this mod
















The receiver just sticks a bit past the rear bumper and blends right with the rest of the TT. Looks like a factory install







. I decided to slide the spare over to the left side in order to keep the back rack as close to the bumper as possible. My bike rack will be carrying 5 bikes.

I will post pics by the weekend along with some other simple mods.

Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I tried to get a receiver hitch installed on my 26 RS (weld to frame) and the local trailer shop would not do it. They say they get about 200 requests per year for this type of work. They will not do it due to liability. If you have a receiver hitch there, the next owner figures he can tow his boat behind your camper. Then they crash causing a fatality, and the trailer shop is sued.

I guess the bikes go in the camper for us.

Randy


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I tried to get a receiver hitch installed on my 26 RS (weld to frame) and the local trailer shop would not do it.Â They say they get about 200 requests per year for this type of work.Â They will not do it due to liability.Â If you have a receiver hitch there, the next owner figures he can tow his boat behind your camper.Â Then they crash causing a fatality, and the trailer shop is sued.
> 
> I guess the bikes go in the camper for us.
> 
> ...


 The place where we bought our camper welded a frame mounted 2 inch receiver type hitch on ours. He does it all the time. Maybe try a different RV shop?








Keith


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My welder had the same concern. (not for being sued but the TT was not design to have another trailer behind it. The solution was not to install the safety loops. These are the areas where the safety chains hook into ... so really it cannot be used for towing.

I also believe taht in Canada it is illegal to towed another trailer behind a TT but ok for a 5er??

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

HI Thor,

How much did it end up costing you in the end for the bike rack, we are still planning to do it proabley after the long weekend as we have some bills to pay first ie deposit on our other favourite form of travel our next cruise. I will have to get directions off you where this lad is located and a phone number so I can make arrangents to take the trailer in between weekends away.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

I have a Thule 5 bike rack which I routinely attach to my rig. I installed a U-Hitch and slid the Spare to the left. Originally I had planned to weld a hitch to the frame. Upon inspection at the weld shop we found that the Steel Bumper was already welded directly to the frame with additional supports. I put the rack on and the bikes then use a ratchet tie down to secure the bikes as well as the rack back to the frame to prevent unwanted movement. I also called Keystone and they said I I should have no issues. I do think you should check with the local hitch shop and make sure your rig is reinforced then use the Thule and a U-hitch.

MVP


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark, can you please show a picture of the setup? The tiedowns - where do you connect them? The frame between the bumper and the TT? I'm having trouble visualizing it.

Also, did the Keystone rep happen to mention if the additional support is new or unique to the 31rqs?

Is this the U-Hitch? 
Click the image for a link to the retailer.

BBB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just having my morning coffee and getting my outback fix. My hitch has an extra support running from each main support beam. The hitch is also welded to the bumper with extra steel. I now can walk on my bumper. I will post pic by sunday.

RCCL

I will email you his number. You might want to make some plans because he is extremely busy.

Thor


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

[Yes that is the Hitch put on the Bumper. The tie downs go as you suggested loop around the Frame/ bumper connection and I pull it up to the top of the Bike rack to form a triangle and pull tight. This prevents any lateral or front to rear movement then I run a tie down thru the bikes and secure them back to the rack so they don't jostle and bounce around. whole thing is quite solid. The bumper is thicker steel than others that I have observed and as someone mentioned the bumper caps kept getting lost. I did replace them with the ones that push in and lock and these work great.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Perhaps this is another instance of Keystone paying attention to some of the posts here? There have been a lot of posts regarding the desire to have a bike rack added to the back of the Outback and simple steps would assure that is possible. Perhaps they've realized that for the greater part, families are the people who'll use their products and those families use bicycles.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pic of hitch as mention before.










BBB, I agree, Keystone could learn alot fomr our forum and member ideas.

Thor


----------



## vacamper (Apr 11, 2005)

Reese makes a bolt on receiver for motor homes. Info at: http://www.reese-hitches.com/reese_motor_home_hitch.htm

Has anyone tried to mount one to an Outback? I like the idea of not having to weld.

Thanks,

Vacamper


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You lose 5" of ground clearance with that one on my 26RS I tried. I can't aford 5".


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

From Thor: "My welder had the same concern. (not for being sued but the TT was not design to have another trailer behind it. The solution was not to install the safety loops. These are the areas where the safety chains hook into ... so really it cannot be used for towing."

This is how I see it, too.----No safety loops----No towing from the hitch!

The FIRST mod I did to our 28BHS was to install a receiver tube for our 4-bike rack. The thing that kills the bumpers is torque, the twisting that occurs from having a load (the bikes) hung out behind the bumper. I solved this issue in two ways.

1. I welded a 12" long piece of 3"x3"x 1/4" angle iron under the center of the bumper to disperse the load over a greater surface are of the bumper.

2. I welded a peice of 1/4x3"x8" piece of steel to the cross member just forward of the bumper (checking to make sure no water lines or electrical wires were behind it first--AND THEY WERE!). I welded the 12" receiver tube to the bottom of the angle iron AND to the vertically mounted steel strap at the forward cross member. This takes out the Torque that kills the bumper by having TWO mounting points. I can bounce on the ends of the bike rack tubes and nothing flexes.

I use tie-down straps (tied to the frame rails in front of the bumper) to take out the annoying side-to-side motion that is common with any receiver tube mount.

I did relocate the spare tire about 18" to the right---as far as I could go and not cover up the tail/brake light.

It works great -- the kids love having their bikes at the campgrounds.

Sidewinder


----------

